# Cold/sneezing or what?



## zaniitee (Dec 7, 2015)

Well here I am-owning Kiwi only for 1,5 weeks and already concerned about his health.
I noticed yesterday that Kiwi's cere was looking some kinda strange. It had some white like staining on it or like scratches and couldn't understand what that thing was. Later in evening Kiwi sneezed on me and it was wet sneeze like those small children have. I did know budgies sneeze so I searched google and after reading for quite a bit I think those white things on his cere looks like could be nasal discharge. I took better look today and it looks like his feathers near the cere are a bit wet. 
Otherwise Kiwi is eating very good, he's on seed and Harissons pellet, I blend them so he would get used to pellets and it looks like it's working. He's crazy about egg that he gets every day cause he looks like he's moulting. He also drinks well, have seen him drinking several times. 
Can't tell nothing about his behavior cause being only bit more than week with us he's still quite quiet and I can see he hasn't settled in yet.
Here are some photos from yesterday. I couldn't get closer pictures without scaring him so I hope you'll be able to see something and tell me what could it be and should I get worried
Thanks is advance


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Little Kiwi is just adorable! 
Did he only sneeze one time? 
If so, there is nothing to be concerned about. 
Just like people, sometimes a bit of dust, dander or even a feather may make a budgie sneeze.

If the air in your home is particularly dry, you can get a warm mist humidifier to keep in Kiwi's room. 
Adding 1 drop of pure eucalyptus oil to the water helps keep the airways clear. 

Have you taken little Kiwi to an Avian Vet for his first check-up yet?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## zaniitee (Dec 7, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Little Kiwi is just adorable!
> Did he only sneeze one time?
> If so, there is nothing to be concerned about.
> If the air in your home is particularly dry, you can get a warm mist humidifier to keep in Kiwi's room.
> ...


Thank you!  
He sneezed only once and I know it's nothing to be concerned about cause it happened only once and after flying on the wardrobe which is hard to reach so there must be loads of dust and that's what I'm gong to do tomorrow-get rid of all dust that I haven't been thinking about before Kiwi lol
The thing that concerns me is the white stuff on his cere that I think might be discharge from his nostrils because his feathers around his nostrils area seem to be a bit vet too
I haven't taken him to avian vet. In fact we have only 1 avian vet in Ireland as far as I have researched and it's quite a bit to travel so that's an option for serious concerns. But there's an exotic pet vet with good references regarding care of birds not too far from us so that's my option. As I have spent quite a bit this month with bringing Kiwi home and getting everything for him, the finances are tight. Just don't get me wrong, I will definitely take Kiwi to the vet if there is need for that I just want to make sure there is and that I have to be concerned. Or he's fine and I'm worried over nothing. 
It's like being a mummy for the first time-everything is new and unknown abdominal worrying

Zane


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Zane,

I can't see the white on Kiwi's cere well enough to be able to tell what it might be.
I'll ask a couple of other staff members (with better eyesight than me) to weigh in on that for you.

I understand what you mean about worrying about every little thing. It's a normal part of being a loving pet owner! :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Zane! :wave: 

Your Kiwi makes me want another budgie every time...another budgie named Kiwi! Perhaps you have one I could permanently borrow?  

Budgie napping aside, I remember you mentioning that Kiwi was beginning his moult in one of your recent updates. I do see lots of pinnies in the pictures you posted! 

As new feathers come in, and the keratin sheath they are encased in falls away, lots of dander is produced which makes birds extra dusty during their moult. I think he is sneezing because of the increased "dustiness" of his moult, actually 

As for the white on his cere, does it look flakey? If so, I think there's a probablity he is moulting some skin off his cere, too, which can happen in conjunction with the moults. 

Since otherwise he's acting fine, this seems like a reasonable explanation and not at all a cause for concern. 

Does this match up with what you've been observing?


----------



## zaniitee (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you FaeryBee!  Much appreciated!



StarlingWings said:


> Hey Zane! :wave:
> 
> Your Kiwi makes me want another budgie every time...another budgie named Kiwi! Perhaps you have one I could permanently borrow?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! Oh, you all budgie nappers! I think I'll have to be more careful and check my locks , good thing you all are quite far hahaha
About the thing, it all makes sence. When you said so that white stuff did look flakey. And poor thing is preening and scratching a lot last few days. He also doesn't take bath, I could only offer him swallow dish but he didn't approved. Well yet tomorrow again and bird bath is coming, should be here soon and hopefully he'll like that. I'll try to must him tomorrow worth aloe water will see what he says about that. 
Oh, now I can go to bed in piece but I'll keep an eye on him anyways lol
Thank you so much fir help guys! I sure will be asking again but I promise I'll be good student and experienced budgie mummy in... few years lol

Zane


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

For right now, then I wouldn't worry. :thumbsup:

Let us know how he's doing! :fingerx:

Eggfood and flax seed are great during moults, they provide extra fats and proteins for feathers to come in nicely. Perhaps he'll take to one of those?


----------



## zaniitee (Dec 7, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> For right now, then I wouldn't worry.
> Let us know how he's doing! :fingerx:
> 
> Eggfood and flax seed are great during moults, they provide extra fats and proteins for feathers to come in nicely. Perhaps he'll take to one of those?


Thank you again! And will definitely keep you posted 
He loves eggs! I didn't got egg food from store as I tought fresh, mashed eggs would be grand and that's the only thing so far that he loves. I also have calcium and vitD supplement to add once per week to his water. Was thinking about getting multivitamins for him while he's moulting and not eating his vegetables altought Harrison's pellets are very good and have added vitamins too so I don't know should I? I know he's eating pellets because of the colour of his poop has changed from dark green to light brown (no change in consistency) and I read that happens when on pellet diet

Zane


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kiwi is getting a good quality seed mix along with Harrison's pellets, egg food, calcium supplement and Vitamin D.

I would not recommend giving him any additional Vitamin supplements.

I would suggest you consider giving him ACV in his water a couple times a week though as it works as a natural pro-biotic. 
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html*


----------



## zaniitee (Dec 7, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Kiwi is getting a good quality seed mix along with Harrison's pellets, egg food, calcium supplement and Vitamin D.
> 
> I would not recommend giving him any additional Vitamin supplements.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Then instead of vitamins I'll try to get ACV. I don't think I'll find raw ACV in grocery stores but I could get lucky in one of the health stores, fingers crossed  x

Zane


----------

